# Husky puppy weight?



## MOJO

Does anyone know what the average weight for a 3-4 month old Siberian Husky is?


----------



## skunkstripe

I would think around 20 lbs but males are also likely to be heavier than females.


----------



## MOJO

skunkstripe said:


> I would think around 20 lbs but males are also likely to be heavier than females.


Thanks for the input.....I weighed my girl in at 29.8lbs last night. She is getting 3 cups of food per day (In 2 feedings.), approx. 2-3 hours of outdoors play throughout the day with limited indoors play in the evenings as well as 30 min. walks in the evenings.

I was afraid she may be gaining too fast, but she looks good and I did all of the checks like, looking at her waist from above her, felling ribs etc. and all is well. 

Could it be that she will be above average size due to genetics?

How early can you tell, if at all?


----------



## nicole84

Have her checked out by your vet and tell him or her your concerns.


----------



## MOJO

nicole84 said:


> Have her checked out by your vet and tell him or her your concerns.


This is not even close to being a "concern" as much as it is an inquiry...Her vet says that she is in perfect health and that she is one of the best of the breed he's seen in 30 yrs.

I would like to know as much about the breed as possible, and specific puppy info. like this is hard to find.

Thank you though.


----------



## Leila12345666

I had a Chow mix puppy that weight 20lb at 3 months and he was 1 and was 50lb. So your girl is getting the right amount of food, and exersice for me.


----------



## y2jae21

feed her 4 times a day, reduce to 3 at four months, then 2 at 6 months


----------



## Leila12345666

PS: Who gave you the Husky pup, did you research before getting the breed? As you mention you will like to know more about the breed, maybe you dint read books, or need more info apart from what you have.


----------



## dogsday

We have a Husky puppy who went to the vet yesterday, and was at about 20lbs (she wouldn't sit still to get the accurate weight). The vet said that she is looking great. She is just under 3 months olds.


----------



## britishbandit

Well it depends, is she 3 months or 4 months old? By 4 months of age she should weigh about half of her weight full grown. Since female Sibes don't tend to be on average over about 60lbs (and that's probably pushing it), if she's three months, she's over the norm, but likely not unhealitly, probably the parents were above average also. Or, she's not a pure Sibe, maybe part (or all) Malamute? Malamutes are larger, and females on averege are anywhere between 70 and 90lbs full grown.


----------



## MOJO

Leila12345666 said:


> PS: Who gave you the Husky pup, did you research before getting the breed? As you mention you will like to know more about the breed, maybe you dint read books, or need more info apart from what you have.


thanks for the info.!

I did research the breed and actually had one growing up, but was too young to remember these types of details. My father has passed and he would have been the only one with that specific info. and my mom doesn't remember....I just enjoyed her. I got her from a well respected breeder, but unfortunately, she is unavailable right now due to illness....she is expected back from the hospital in 2 weeks.

I also have several books and the internet of course (lol), but the books don't break down weight by age and I can't find it online, which led me here.

Thanks again for the great input.



britishbandit said:


> Well it depends, is she 3 months or 4 months old? By 4 months of age she should weigh about half of her weight full grown. Since female Sibes don't tend to be on average over about 60lbs (and that's probably pushing it), if she's three months, she's over the norm, but likely not unhealitly, probably the parents were above average also. Or, she's not a pure Sibe, maybe part (or all) Malamute? Malamutes are larger, and females on averege are anywhere between 70 and 90lbs full grown.


She is 3 months 2.5 weeks old. 

She is pure Sibe for sure.....phenominal pedigree/bloodline etc...I keep forgetting to register her, but will be doing that today while you made me think of it. THANK YOU!

I have met her parents and they are both well sized IMHO. her father, grandfather, 1 aunt, and 3 uncles are working film dogs and have added to her championship bloodline.

Thank you for the info.!!!!


----------



## Icetea

Hi, I have a 9weeks old Siberian Husky puppy.
He only has 7.5lbs, is he health and normal? Thanks!


----------



## Donna5503

Hi...and congratulations on your Husky puppy - adorable! Huskies are the best! They are smart & affectionate & loyal, can be a little stubborn at times & DO NOT trust them off-leash or leave a gate open, unless you are prepared to run! My Husky is pretty passive, but I have heard some sad stories about Huskies getting lost. Don't be worried if your Husky misses a meal or two down the road, they aren't really big eaters & it's pretty much the norm for them. My Husky is 4 years old & he eats once a day - 1 1/2 cups of dry food w/fresh veggies & 1 cup of either boiled chicken/beef/fish in a little broth. He weighs 59 lbs. I adopted him when he was 6 months old & he was 35 lbs & I fed him twice a day - 1/2 cup in the morning & 1/2 cup at night - by 8 months old, he wouldn't eat in the morning anymore.


----------



## Icetea

Hi Donna, thanks your lovely reply. they really are the big eater!! Now i feed him for 1 cup and 3 times a day. He grows so slowly, 2lbs a week.


----------



## winterskye

We have a female siberian husky puppy, healthy and loves to eat. 

She was 7.5 lbs at 2 months old.
She's currently 11.3 lbs at just under 3 months old. 

We never met the mother and father dog, so I'm just keeping track for memories sake


----------

